# Chinese Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You fellas that have been holding out, the time could be at hand.
Cross Your Fingers for Sales to China | AGWEB.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

If China does this or China does that. All the "EXPERTS" are having a field day with all of the rumors and different scenarios. I still feel that we are at the end of a run. Land values are at ridiculous levels. Cash rents are unsustainable at the levels they are at. The first of the young tigers has fallen in IL. The banks are becoming very cautious. I believe the next two years will be a transition period back to tight margins and smaller returns. China as well as other nations with cash are helping to expand production in South America, Southern Africa and the Ukraine in the FSU.


----------

